# Manage/control multiple iPad2



## artemus_tsf (Jan 27, 2011)

Deploying 10 iPad2 devices to mobile users. Any software or other suggestions to control permissions for settings, configuration and updating applications? New to Apple world and the one company I've found, Maas 360 has a min number of devices to provide management which we don't meet. Need to be able to " push" apps, control access/ settings, delete content in case of loss or theft, monitor data use (minimum data package from verizon), provide/ monitor VPN for access to common data on NAS. Currently trying to accomplish thru iCloud with backup/restores but not proving to be very effective.
Thanks for your comments.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

see if this helps

Apple - iPad - iPad in Business - Resources


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Please consider visiting the buisness team in the apple store they will be more than happy to help you they can best advise you on your specific needs,you may find the use of a mac mini as a server to push out updates would be beneficial, and there are parental controls which you can use to restrict the use of apps this can also be passworded to prevent any possible circumvention,as for vpn that would need the advice of the buisness team I hope this may be of some help


----------



## artemus_tsf (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks guys for the input. Much appreciated. Will let u know how it goes.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Keep in mind buisness clients get loyalty stuff (don't quote me but a discount is possible)


----------

